# My frogs began singing..



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Lately, my african dwarf frogs began singing. Unfortunately, I have two of the same sex (both have balls under their front arms.. so are they male or female?). 

It's fun, but it's also sad... Sometimes I wish I had one more frog...


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe only the males sing to lure a female. I had about 6 in a 10 gallon tank and kept hearing singing, but it seemed all I have were males cause they would all get into little fights.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd love to hear what this sounds like. Can you record it and put it on YouTube?


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

That is so cool!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes it is cool, when I was keeping two of these a few years ago for my granddaughter, they woke me up one morning at 6 am singing .
wilma


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

That's exciting! I agree with Tex Gal - please post the sounds on youtube! I too, am keeping frogs with my boyfriend, but ours are in a 55 gal paludarium setup that we built together. We have about 6-8 frogs and are hoping that they will reproduce soon. =)


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow! That's neat!!! I had no idea that ADF's sing.


----------



## t1824003 (Jul 30, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I'd love to hear what this sounds like. Can you record it and put it on YouTube?


Yeah I agree with Tex Gal, please record and put it in Youtube. I would love to hear the sound. thanks


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Someone just told me a similar story. Their kid (or grandchild, can't remember) saved up and bought some frogs for the tank in her room. 

After a few days she started complaining that she couldn't sleep for all the singing. The parents told her that was too bad, she needed to learn to live with it!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I tried to take some sound samples, but for some reasons they don't sing when the camera is filming them... well I have to turn the light on and I suppose they don't like that, because they sing mostly during the night.

However, I just witnessed something! Please comments!:rain:


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

They do it many times a day actually. But they won't have babies... they're both male... does it mean my frogs are gay???!!!! aaaaaarrghh!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

like the you tube clip, very cool!


----------



## jclee (Aug 24, 2009)

I love it when they sing! Oddly enough, after decades as a drummer, my husband can't hear that frequency in real life. He thought I was imagining it. Now, I have visual confirmation and can crank up the sound on my laptop to prove my sanity. 

If they're both male, and you see them grabbing each other (mimicing amplexus), they might just be fighting over territory.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

jclee said:


> I love it when they sing! Oddly enough, after decades as a drummer, my husband can't hear that frequency in real life. He thought I was imagining it. Now, I have visual confirmation and can crank up the sound on my laptop to prove my sanity.
> 
> If they're both male, and you see them grabbing each other (mimicing amplexus), they might just be fighting over territory.


Maybe. I rather believe your explanation!


----------

